# [Testbericht] Asus VG278H 3D Monitor  [Englisch + Google Übersetzung]



## Pixy (17. November 2011)

*[Testbericht] Asus VG278H 3D Monitor  [Englisch + Google Übersetzung]*

Es schaut so aus, als verwende der Asus das gleiche Panel wie der Acer HN274H und dieses kommt wohl von LG.

Testbericht

Hier mal mit Google übersetzt, klingt allerdings nicht so gut wie im englischen.

Der  neue Asus VG278H 3D Vision-Ready 120Hz-LCD-Monitor verfügt über eine  interessante Option im OSD-Menü, das Sie auf die Ebene des 3D-Lightboost  und dank, dass ich in der Lage, einige interessante Dinge  auszuprobieren war zu steuern.  In der Überprüfung der Asus VG278H 3D-Monitor Ich habe schon erwähnt, dass es einige Dinge, die Sie tun, um die Ergebnisse erhalten Sie, wenn Sie den Monitor zu verbessern.   Ein Beispiel dafür, um den Kontrast von der Standardeinstellung von 76  bis 55 zu reduzieren, um das Niveau der Ghosting / Übersprechen in  Stereo-3D-Modus, ohne dabei zu viel von der Helligkeit zu reduzieren,  und das ist möglich dank der 3D-Technologie, die Lightboost Erhöht die  Helligkeit.   Ich habe ein Farbmessgerät, um die Helligkeit mit den verschiedenen  Einstellungen den Kontrast mit dem Lightboost auf die maximale Stufe  benutzt und hier sind die Ergebnisse:Kontrast 100: 202 cd/m2 
  Contrast 76: 160 cd/m2 
  Contrast 55: 111 cd/m2 ​Und hier ist die Helligkeit mit der Standardeinstellung für den  Kontrast von 76 und unterschiedlichen Ebenen der Lightboost Einstellung  von völlig aus, um die maximale:Off: 85 cd/m2 
  1: 90 cd/m2 
  2: 95 cd/m2 
  +3: 102 cd/m2 
  4: 111 cd/m2 
  +5: 120 cd/m2 
  6: 128 cd/m2 
  7: 136 cd/m2 
  8: 144 cd/m2 
  9: 152 cd/m2 
  Max: 160 cd/m2 ​Beachten Sie, dass aus dem ausgeschalteten Zustand des Lightboost  Technologie, um die maximale Höhe gibt es fast eine doppelte Erhöhung  der Helligkeit und was Nvidia war für die neue Technologie zu sagen war,  dass sie die Helligkeit zweimal zu erhöhen.  So kann man sagen, dass diese Behauptung wahr ist.   Beachten Sie, dass die Helligkeit erhalten Sie mit der verringerten  Kontrast zu einer Einstellung von 55 die gleiche wie die +4 Stand der  Lightboost Einstellung zusammen mit der Standardeinstellung für den  Kontrast ist.  Sie sind also solche Halbierung der Wirksamkeit der Lightboost Technologie, um weiter zu reduzieren Ghosting / Übersprechen. 

http://3dvision-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/asus-vg278h-trace-free-settings-690x204.jpg    Zur weiteren Verringerung der Geisterbilder im 2D-Modus sowie auch mit der Trace Free Möglichkeit, den Monitor spielen können.   Die Standardeinstellung von 60 ist ganz ok (der linke Teil der  Abbildung oben), sondern erhöht sie auf den Maximalwert von 100 erhalten  Sie bessere Ergebnisse (im rechten Teil der Abbildung oben).   Sie können aus dem High-Speed-Fotos aus dem PixPerAn Test-Software  achten, dass die sich schnell bewegenden Objekten suchen besser und  haben weniger Geisterbilder mit einem höheren Wert der Trace  Free-Funktion zu sehen. 
→ 21 Kommentare *Tags:* 3D-Crosstalk · 3d Ghosting · 3D Lightboost · 3D-Monitor · Asus VG278H 
* Rückblick auf die 27-Zoll Asus VG278H 3D Vision-Ready LCD-Monitor *

*  7. November 2011   · 52 Kommentare · GeForce 3D Vision *

http://3dvision-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/asus-vg278h-monitor.jpg   Asus VG278H ist erst der zweite 27-Zoll-3D-Vision-Ready-Monitor, dass  sein wird auf dem Markt in diesem Monat auf der ganzen Welt ist, ist es  ein Modell, das wir schon seit geraumer Zeit warten jetzt, und es ist  endlich da.  Die bisherige 27-Zoll-Modell mit Nvidia 3D Vision-Technologie wurde Anfang dieses Jahres veröffentlicht und es war Acer HN274H , dass ich auch überprüft und sehr gut gefällt.   So das Asus war nicht nur ein bisschen spät, aber auch bereits eine  gute Durchführung Wettbewerber auf dem Markt, die es braucht, um zu  schlagen, um die Position des besten 3D Vision-Monitor auf dem Markt so  weit.   Aber das Asus VG278H up ist ein guter Start, es kommt mit integriertem  IR-Sender gebündelt und mit der neuen 3D Vision 2 Gläser sowie mit  Unterstützung für die neue Nvidia 3D Lightboost Technologie, die viel  versprechende ein helleres Bild in Stereo-3D-Modus befindet.   Es hat auch HDMI 1.4a-Schnittstelle mit Unterstützung für  stereoskopische 3D-Eingabegerät mit verschiedenen anderen S3D-fähige  Geräte, aber nur Rahmen verpackt Eingang.   Es scheint, dass das Unternehmen auch von einigen ihrer früheren  Fehlern mit dem ersten 3D Vision-kompatiblen Monitor haben sie gelernt  hatte, ist die VG236H und die neue 27-Zoll-Modell nicht mit einem  glänzenden Bildschirm.   Also fing ich an die Prüfung der Monitor mit sehr hohen Erwartungen und  es geschafft hat, reagieren sehr gut auf die meisten von ihnen, aber es  gab ein paar Dinge, die ich ein wenig enttäuscht war, mit.   Generell aber ich mochte wirklich die Leistung und Funktionen, die das  27-Zoll Asus VG278H 3D Vision-Ready LCD-Monitor hat, aber lassen Sie  mich in mehr Details zu bekommen, beginnend mit der offiziellen  Spezifikationen ... 
*Asus VG278H Monitor Spezifikationen:*Panel-Größe: 27 "(69 cm) Wide Screen 16:9, TN, LED-Backlight 
  Native Auflösung: 1920 × 1080 Pixel 
  Pixelabstand: 0.311 mm 
  Helligkeit (max.): 300 cd/m2 
  Contrast Ratio (Max.): 50,000,000:1 (dynamisch) 
  Betrachtungswinkel (CR> = 10): 170 ° H / 160 ° V 
  Reaktionszeit: 2 ms (GTG) 
  Video-Eingänge: Dual-link DVI-D, VGA, HDMI 1.4a 
  Leistungsaufnahme: 65W On, <1W Sleep, <1W Aus / Standby 
  Integrierte Audio: 2x 3W Stereo-Lautsprecher 
  Monitorständer: Tilt +15 ° ~ -5 °, drehbar und höhenverstellbar 
  Abmessungen (BxHxT): 643 x 460 x 220 mm 
  Gewicht: 8 kg. ​Eine Sache, die ich in den neuen Asus VG278H Monitor interessant fand,  ist die Tatsache, dass die Infrarot-Strahler für die 3D-Brille, am  oberen Rand des Displays befindet sich in einem einstellbaren "box"  gelegt wird, dass Sie drehen, um besser auf Ihre passen spezifische Art  der Verwendung des Monitors.   Und zusammen mit dem höhenverstellbaren Ständer des Monitors erhalten  Sie mehr Flexibilität bei der Einrichtung der Anzeige (höher / tiefer  Positionierung oder nah / fern Nutzungsszenarien).   Ich möchte auch Ihre Aufmerksamkeit auf die Tatsache, dass der  Hersteller Spezifikationen des Displays Zustand 300 Candela pro  Quadratmeter maximale Helligkeit, ähnlich wie die Spezifikationen des  27-Zoll-Acer 3D-Monitor, aber bei der Messung der tatsächlichen  Helligkeit Fokus bekomme ich Lesungen für viel mehr Helligkeit ... und  das 3D-Lightboost Technologie ist nicht verantwortlich für diese, aber  ich werde wieder an die Helligkeit ein wenig später.   Eine andere Sache, die meine Aufmerksamkeit in den  Standard-Spezifikationen des Asus VG278H gefangen ist der relativ hohe  Stromverbrauch des Monitors hat, und das machte mich messen den  tatsächlichen Stromverbrauch.   Es war so: etwa 45W mit 60Hz und um 50W mit 120Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz  im 2D-Modus, und die Umstellung auf 3D-Modus zwischen 30W und 40W, je  nach Einstellung des Lightboost Technologie (Off - MAX).   Es ist interessant zu sehen, wie die Lightboost Technologie beeinflusst  den Stromverbrauch und was sind die Helligkeitsstufen je Auge und mit  verschiedenen Einstellungen für die Lightboost, aber das ist etwas, dass  weitere Untersuchungen erforderlich, und ich werde darüber zu einem  späteren Zeitpunkt veröffentlichen. 

http://3dvision-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/asus-vg278h-lightboost-menu-690x346.jpg     Das OSD-Menü des Monitors hat die Möglichkeit, das Niveau der  Lightboost Technologie-steuerung sowie vollständig zu deaktivieren, die  eine gute Sache ist in Ordnung für mich zu testen und zu vergleichen  unterschiedliche Einstellungen.   Optisch ist der Unterschied zwischen der Einstellung mit Lightboost  ausgeschaltet und die maximale scheint nicht so groß, man kann  sicherlich feststellen, dass es einen Unterschied in dunkleren Bereichen  des Bildes, wie sie heller scheinen, aber es ist schwer zu sagen, ob  das Bild tatsächlich doppelt so hell oder weniger.   Ich werde auf der Messung, die in einem separaten Beitrag, wie ich  bereits erwähnt habe, so stay tuned, das Wichtigste, dass Sie wirklich  helleres Bild in Stereo-3D-Modus dank der Lightboost Technologie ist,  und es sieht wirklich besser als bei älteren 3D-Fokus  Vision-ready-Displays, vor allem in Spielen mit dunkler Umgebung.   Bei Verwendung der 3D-Technologie Lightboost kann man sagen, dass die  Erfahrung erhalten Sie in 3D und die Helligkeit scheint sich nun fast  wie das, was Sie mit einer guten 3D-HDTV, etwas, das wirklich eine  Verbesserung für 3D Vision benötigt wurde erhalten. 

http://3dvision-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/asus-vg278h-color-accuracy-default.jpg   Nun, so daß nun die Farbgenauigkeit und Helligkeit des Displays.   Hier habe ich interessante Ergebnisse, die Messung der Standard  Farbgenauigkeit, dass das Display bietet ebenso wie die Helligkeit und  diese Ergebnisse Art erinnerte mich an etwas.   Die Helligkeit beträgt 427 cd/m2, die weit über die 300 cd/m2 von Asus  und durch Drücken der Monitor auf die maximale konnte ich 450 cd/m2, wie  eine maximale Helligkeit zu bekommen beworben wird.   Und wenn man bedenkt, dass die Helligkeit sehr hoch ist, können Sie  auch optisch feststellen, dass als Bild auf dem Monitor sieht wirklich  hell sogar mit bloßem Auge, es wird erwartet, dass auch nicht sehr  präzise Farbwiedergabe, obwohl nur die Gamma-Ebene wurde ein bit off als  yo sehen können. 

http://3dvision-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/asus-vg278h-color-accuracy-calibrated.jpg    Nachdem ich eine Kalibrierung des Monitors, und bekommen einige der  Helligkeit reduziert wird, wird die Farbgenauigkeit sehr gut mit einer  Helligkeit ein wenig unterhalb der 300 cd/m2.   Nun, was ich sehe in Bilder für sowohl vor als auch nach der  Kalibrierung sind die Ergebnisse sehr ähnlich, diese von Acer HN274H  Monitor erscheinen, obwohl die Helligkeit levles ein wenig niedriger  sind.   Das hat mich nachdenken, dass es nicht unmöglich, dass die beiden  Monitore auf dem gleichen 27-Zoll-LCD-Panels von LG beruhen, obwohl der  Asus-Monitor kommt mit Unterstützung für 3D-Lightboost Technologie ...  oder zumindest, dass LG kann weiter entwickelt haben, die gleichen  LCD-Display, das mit Unterstützung für die Nvidia-Tech dazu.   Leider, da ich nicht auf das Service-Menü des Monitors bekommen konnte  ich muss den Monitor öffnen zu können, diesen Verdacht zu erhärten, und  das ist etwas, was ich im Moment nicht tun können. 
  Eine Sache, die anders ist hier jedoch, wenn man die Asus Monitor mit dem Acer ist das Niveau der Input-Lag konnte ich messen.   Eine Sache, die ich sofort nach Erhalt der Asus VG278H Monitor zum  Testen aufgefallen ist die gute Reaktionsfähigkeit ich es bekommen habe,  obwohl ich nicht übermäßig empfindlich auf Input-Lag bin.   Nach der Messung ist kann ich bestätigen, dass die Asus besser als das  Acer in diesem Aspekt ist, obwohl die VG278H ist nicht völlig frei lag,  ist der Input-Lag auf die Werkseinstellungen sehr gering ... etwas sehr  nahe bei 0 Millisekunden und weniger als 5 ms sicher.   Also selbst wenn Sie nicht vorhaben, diesen Monitor für Gaming in  Stereo-3D-Modus zu verwenden (auch wenn Sie sie bereit für die mit 3D  Vision Brille und IR-Sender gebündelt werden), sondern planen, um es als  120Hz-Gaming-Display in 2D-Modus zu verwenden ( Nicht-stereoskopischen  3D), dann sollten Sie sehr zufrieden mit dem sehr niedrigen Niveau von  Input-Lag, dass Sie werden immer zufrieden sein. 

http://3dvision-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/asus-vg278h-backlight-uniformity-690x416.jpg     Hier ist, wie die Hintergrundbeleuchtung Einheitlichkeit des Displays  aussieht, keine schwerwiegenden Hintergrundbeleuchtung Blutungen,  abgesehen von der etwas helleren oberen und unteren Rand des Displays  (die blaue Farbe).   Es gibt einige leichte Abwandlung, die leichter erkennbar ist, wenn Sie  auf das Display in einem spitzen Winkel, schauen aber in der Regel,  wenn Sie direkt anschauen kann man kaum etwas sehen ungleichmäßige  abgesehen von der etwas helleren oberen und unteren pars des Displays.   Natürlich ist die Gleichmäßigkeit der Hintergrundbeleuchtung kann von  Gerät zu Gerät variieren, aber generell sollte man nicht erwarten, um  ernsthafte Probleme mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung blutend auf dem Monitor  zu bekommen. 

http://3dvision-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/asus-vg278h-crosstalk-test-photos-690x195.jpg     Jetzt werde ich mit den üblichen Tests für Übersprechen / Ghosting zu  starten, da dies immer noch eines der gravierendsten Probleme, die die  Macher von 3D-Displays müssen viel mit, um in der Lage sein, die beste  Nutzer-Erfahrung in 3D-Stereo liefern Modus.   Ich bin mit einem Satz von speziell ausgewählten Tests zur Vorstellung  über die Leistung, die Sie erwarten, sowie sollte auf andere Produkte,  die ich schon getestet habe vergleichen zu bekommen.   Alle der folgenden Tests mit dem Standard-Werkseinstellungen des  Displays durchgeführt werden, so beachten Sie, dass die Möglichkeit  besteht, zu besseren Ergebnissen und Leistungen erhalten, wenn Sie den  Monitor zwicken ein wenig in das OSD-Menü.   So nun auf die extreme Übersprechen Testfotos, wie erwartet einige  Übersprechen noch sichtbar ist sowohl mit dem Weiß und Schwarz.   Wieder sehr ähnliche Ergebnisse wie die 27-Zoll-Acer-Monitor, obwohl  die Helligkeit hier höher ist und das Übersprechen ist etwas niedriger,  so gibt es einige Verbesserungen, aber ich erwartete, mehr zu sehen.   Besonders, nachdem er einige Vorträge über die neue 3D Vision und 3D  Ligthboost Technologie, die über "ghost-free" Bilder sprechen waren.   Aber lässt uns auf die weitere tatsächliche Anwendungsszenarien zu  bewegen, um das Niveau von Crosstalk / Ghosting, da diese speziell  angefertigten Test Fotos zeigen Geisterbilder sogar auf gute 3D-HDTVs zu  vergleichen. 

http://3dvision-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/asus-vg278h-sailboats-ghosting-test-690x386.jpg     Weiter ist die Segelboote stereoskopische 3D-Test-Video, eine reale  Welt Crosstalk-Test auf das Niveau von Übersprechen / Ghosting Sie von  einem 3D-Video erwarten können zu zeigen.   Leicht sichtbar Übersprechen, wenn Sie zahlen genug, um es  Aufmerksamkeit, wenn nicht können Sie nicht bemerken es überhaupt nicht. 

http://3dvision-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/asus-vg278h-tomb-raider-top-690x364.jpg 
http://3dvision-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/asus-vg278h-tomb-raider-bottom-690x453.jpg     Going to the Tomb Raider: Underworld für eine weitere Übersprechen  überprüfen in einer realen Welt Spiel, gibt es noch einige schwache  Ghosting präsentieren am oberen Rand des Bildschirms und es gibt auch  etwas Farbe Ghosting an der Unterseite.  Wieder sehr ähnlich, was man mit dem Acer HN274H 3D-Monitor zu sehen.   Eine sehr wichtige Sache ist, dass alle der oben genannten Übersprechen  / Ghosting-Tests auf die Werkseinstellungen für den Monitor gemacht  wurden, so ist es, was Sie bekommen, wenn Sie öffnen den Bildschirm und  starten Sie es.   Aber Sie sollten sich bewusst, dass mit einigen Optimierungen der  Standardeinstellungen können Sie noch bessere Ergebnisse, ohne viel von  allem Kompromiss zu bekommen. 
  So können Sie etwas über die Verringerung der Übersprechen und die Dinge besser machen?   Ja, man kann tatsächlich etwas tun, und das ist, um den Kontrast des  Monitors ein bisschen von der Standardeinstellung von 76 in  Stereo-3D-Modus zu reduzieren, um etwa 55.   Dank der deutlich erhöhten Helligkeit aufgrund der 3D-Technologie  Lightboost Ihnen einige der Helligkeitsstufen zu opfern können, um  loszuwerden, die meisten der lästigen Übersprechen, wenn auch nicht, um  es vollständig verschwunden, während noch immer sehr helles Bild.   Eigentlich frage ich mich, warum nicht Asus, dies als  Standardeinstellung zu tun, wie es funktioniert wirklich gut und lässt  nur kaum sichtbare Spuren von Crosstalk, die nicht stören, wie zum  Beispiel die Farbe Geisterbilder, die gut sichtbar mit dem Standard  entscheiden Einstellung und ist wirklich ärgerlich. 
  Aber was ist die Schlussfolgerung in Bezug auf das Übersprechen / Ghosting mit dem neuen Asus HN278H 3D Vision-Ready-Monitor?   Ich persönlich habe mehr von ihm rechts aus der Box erwartet wird und  was wir bekommen, ist nur geringfügig reduziert Geisterbilder Ebene mit  den Werkseinstellungen über die Acer verglichen, das war vor ein paar  Monaten veröffentlicht.  Doch wie ich bereits erklärte, können Sie sogar noch bessere Ergebnisse mit manuell Feintuning der Einstellungen.   Der Asus VG278H ist definitiv ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung,  aber wir müssen das Übersprechen / Geisterbilder reduziert mehr um eine  bessere stereoskopische 3D-Erfahrung zu bekommen und scheinbar Asus hat  beschlossen, sich mehr auf die höhere Helligkeit als auf reduzierte  Geisterbilder zu konzentrieren und sie könnten " getan habe, ein  besseres Gleichgewicht mit der out of the box-Einstellungen, zum Glück  sind Sie frei, do it yourself.   Eine andere Sache, ich habe solche erwartet wird einige Verbesserungen  in den Nicht-PC-3D-Unterstützung, das neue Asus-Monitor funktioniert  auch nur mit HDMI 1.4-Rahmen Verpackung, genauso wie alle anderen  3D-Monitore mit HDMI 1.4, aber es gibt noch keine Unterstützung für Side  by Side und Over / Under Eingabemodi und dies schränkt die Nutzbarkeit  des Monitors mit anderen 3D-fähigen Geräten.   Mit dieser sagte ich kann sagen, dass ich tatsächlich bin sehr  zufrieden mit dem Monitor, auch wenn Sie ein bisschen mit den  Einstellungen spielen, um wirklich die besten Ergebnisse in Bezug auf  Übersprechen Reduzierung benötigen, ist die Helligkeit zu erhöhen in  Stereo-3D-Modus wirklich gut .   Die Verbesserung der Helligkeit in stereoskopischen 3D-Modus wurde die  andere Sache, die wirklich notwendig war, und wir haben es und es  funktioniert gut, um die Benutzererfahrung zu verbessern.   Und all dies, wenn mit dem neuen 3D Vision 2 aktiven Shutter-Brillen,  die mit größeren Objektiven kommen kombiniert, besser Block das äußere  Licht und kommen mit einer komfortableren Design ist ein weiterer guter  Besserung.   Hinzufügen des sehr geringen Input-Lag des Asus Monitor es sieht nicht  nur gut für Stereo-3D-Gamer, aber für die Menschen bereit sind, die hohe  Bildwiederholfrequenz mehr und nicht für Spiele in Stereo-3D-Modus zu  verwenden.   Also, wenn Sie für ein neues 27-Zoll-3D-Gaming-Display suchen, dann  sind die Asus VG278H sollte Ihre primäre Kandidat, und wenn 27-Zoll ist  zu groß für Sie, dann sollten Sie ein bisschen mehr warten auf die  kleineren 24-Zoll-Monitore mit 3D Lightboost Unterstützung (als  Muss-Funktion haben), um Coming Out auf dem Markt sehr bald.   Und Sie können einige weitere interessante Dinge von mir über die Asus  VG278H Monitor in den nächsten Tagen erwarten würde, denn es gibt eine  Menge von zusätzlichen Tests und Vergleiche los ... 
*Der Asus VG278H 3D-Monitor steht für Pre-Order für $ 659,99 bei Amazon ...* 

→ 52 Kommentare *Tags:* 3D Lightboost · 3D Lightboost Monitor · 3D-Monitor · 3D Vision 2 · Asus VG278H · Asus VG278H Bewertung · VG278H 
* Asus VG278H 3D-Monitor mit 3D-Vision 2 zum Testen bereit ... *

*  30. Oktober 2011   · 69 Kommentare · GeForce 3D Vision *

http://3dvision-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/asus-vg278h-3d-monitor-teaser-690x497.jpg    Ich habe einen kleinen Vorgeschmack für euch, ein Asus VG278H 3D-Monitor mit 3D-Vision 2 zum Testen bereit.   Ich werde die Prüfung der Anzeige in den nächsten Tagen, so schnell  können Sie eine detaillierte Übersicht über die Stereo-3D-Leistung der  ersten 3D-Monitor mit 3D-Lightboost Nvidia-Technologie ausgestattet sehr  bald zu erwarten.   Inzwischen fühlen sich frei, sich für Dinge, die Sie über den Monitor  oder Dinge, die Sie darauf getestet möchten wissen, fragen Sie.  Und wenn Sie erwägen derzeit, welche neuen 3D-Monitor zu bekommen, dann würde ich empfehlen, ein bisschen mehr warten ...


----------

